# martial arts  marketing companys



## TallAdam85 (Oct 27, 2008)

today i was talking to a grand master and he was talk about what he did for marketing his martial arts school before he retired. Now he just gave me a few pointers but he problay wants to sell me the info like any other marketing company. Also thinking of trying another company any tips or storys like NAPMA OR MATA?

Thanks for the help


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 27, 2008)

found this add to http://www.marketingmartialarts.com/poll-what-martial-arts-marketing-associations-do-you-belong-to/


----------

